# Vertex Rsl 50 gebrochen !



## stemi1982 (1. Mai 2010)

erstmal hallo an alle 

mir ist heute bei einer tour mein direct mount umwerfer sammt karbonplatte ausgerissen (bei einem ganz normalen schaltvorgang)

sind euch weitere fälle bekannt?

hab das weisse 2009 

wie muss ich als ösi jetzt weiter vorgehen zwecks garantie abwicklung?


----------



## stemi1982 (1. Mai 2010)

hab noch ein paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (1. Mai 2010)

Das sieht aber übel aus!

Wende Dich an Deinen Händler, der wird alles weitere in die Wege leiten. Erst wenn das nicht klappt würde ich mich an den Importeur wenden(bei meinem Slayer musste ich leider den Weg gehen).

Btw: Allgemein ist's besser erstmal alles abzuklären bevor man's ins Web stellt.


----------



## stemi1982 (1. Mai 2010)

das problem ist halt das ich das rad bei chainreactioncycles bestell hab 

hab denen mal ne mail geschickt aber die können halt auch nix dafür werd dann noch bei nem ösi händler anfragen aber der wird sich auch nicht freuen über die abereit mit nem fremden bike 

wollte halt infos und tipps wie ich vorgehen muss weil ich es halt nicht bei einem ansessigen händler gekauft habe

hab ja nix gegen das bike (es ist ein traum ) oder rocky


----------



## Nofaith (1. Mai 2010)

Normalerweise läuft das dann auch über CRC, die leiten den Rahmen weiter an silverfish(Importeur für RM in UK http://www.silverfish-uk.com/). Lass Dich da nicht so einfach abspeisen, CRC ist als Händler Dein Ansprechpartner.


----------



## stemi1982 (1. Mai 2010)

hab mich eh nicht abspeisen lassen 
ist ja grad erst passiert und sitz grad auf nadeln ^^ 

hab mit crc nur gute erfahrung gemacht aber wollt mir das schicken nach england ersparen  naja mal sehen was der ösi händler schreibt

muss sich wohl um ein montagsbike handeln geil ists trozdem


----------



## peterbe (2. Mai 2010)

Tja, da hast du den Salat, ist ja kein Rahmenbruch, sonder eine schlampig geklebte direkt-Mount-Platte. Die Garantieabwicklung kann jeder deutsche Händler machen, aber fair von dir wäre, den Weg über CR zu gehen. Ich als Händler wäre gepisst, wenn jemand mit einer Geiz ist Geil-Quittung von CR den teuren Service über den teureren deutschen Einzelhandel abwickeln will. Aber hier geht es ja nicht um faires Geschätsverhalten, sondern, dass du zu deinem Verbraucherrecht kommtst - und deinen Rahmen repariert bekommst. Viel Glück.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2010)

rahmen einsenden zu CRC
das ist eben der preis den du jetzt zahlen musst
alles halb so tragisch
ich habe mit garantieabwicklungen über CRC nur gute erfarungen gemacht
aber normalerweise möchten sie mehr als nur ein bild....
sie haben deutschen support , falsch engl. nicht so deine stärke wäre


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2010)

Schick das Ding zurück.
Du wirst hier in D keine Hilfe bekommen.
Bikeaction wird dich zurückweisen weil sie den Rahmen nicht importiert haben.


----------



## slayerrider (7. Mai 2010)

bikeaction will sowieso mit sowas nichts zu tun haben....
Habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> bikeaction will sowieso mit sowas nichts zu tun haben....
> Habe ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


Sonst ist aber in D kein Importuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (10. Mai 2010)

klar, daher folgte für mich nur: kein Rocky mehr (natürlich nicht nur wegen bikeaction)


----------



## xcrider (14. Juni 2010)

Wie ist das den passiert?


----------



## argh (15. Juni 2010)

xcrider schrieb:


> Wie ist das den passiert?



Das hat er ganz oben geschrieben.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2010)

Edit: hat sich erledigt. RM kümmert sich..


----------



## xcrider (22. Juni 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Das hat er ganz oben geschrieben.



 ahja, habs überlesen. Na toll, hoffe das das ein Einzelfall bleibt.


----------

